# More birds at the beach



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

My sister and I have made a couple of trips to the local seafront in the last few weeks with our usual stash of bird food to feed a variety of birds. I have compiled a short slideshow to share with you all, and no doubt you will be as happy as we were to see a nice variety of birds mingling together in search of food. The last picture even shows a couple of ferals on the beach enjoying the feast. 

The show is a little on the fast side, but this was out of my control. You may have to watch it a couple of times to see everything!

Hope you enjoy!

http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/Rooster2312/Beach Birdies/?action=view&current=1162922802.pbw

Lindi


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice pics and the pigeons were adorable. Like the big white one. Was that a swan?


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Naturegirl, yes I believe they are mute swans. Very beautiful birds along with the mallard ducks and pigeons of course! 

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Really great photos, Lindi! The swans are particularly awesome!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lindi!

I enjoyed the pictures and I like your new avatar too!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lindi, thanks for the pictures. I really enjoyed seeing all the birds "in harmony".


----------

